# Should I sell my 1969 Roadster?



## SilverAltima (Mar 28, 2011)

I have it on ebay but I have been having second thoughts about selling it. What do you think? Datsun - eBay (item 300541442825 end time Apr-03-11 16:46:32 PDT)


----------

